

How "busy" are these successful VC's?  We asked a few - dquail
http://blog.zenlike.me/2013/04/23/how-busy-are-these-venture-capitalists/
Interviews with 4 VCs to talk about how they structure their day.
======
Diamons
I met a VC at stanford bootcamp for entrepreneurs. This VC had emails going
down pages and pages within minutes of each other each with walls of text.

They're pretty darn busy.

~~~
dquail
Ya. I've had a glance at the inbox of a few VC's I know. It's not pretty. Not
to correlate inbox size with "busy-ness" ... but it's a proxy.

